# Auberins 2352P Decimal Problem



## macca05 (20/1/14)

Hey guys,
I have searched everywhere and cannot seem to get an explaination on how to set my PID to have 1 decimal place. I know that with my 2352 I just had to set one of the parameters and it worked fine but for some reason with the 2352P when I set the same parameter I can still only use whole numbers to set the target value but the actual temp is shown with one decimal.
Is this normal? With Beersmith some target temps are 66.4C but I have to use 66 or 65.
Please can someone point me in the right direction 

Thanks
Macca


----------



## black_labb (20/1/14)

I would think that the 66.4 is a conversion thing from an american recipe with their funny counting methods. I would just go 66 or 67 based on knowing your brewing system. The difference of half a degree is nothing when you take into account different systems uaing the same recipe and temps


----------



## Parks (20/1/14)

I wanted to do 66.7 or something the other day too and in the end looked no further and went 67.

Agreed with black_labb that it really wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## QldKev (20/1/14)

Set
dP = 1

but FIRST you must have setup the setting COOL with C=0, hint just set COOL=2


----------



## macca05 (20/1/14)

Thanks everyone,
I have been just rounding it to the nearest whole number, but as the pid should do decimals its annoying.

QldKev, I already have dP =1 and my COOL is set but cant remember what too. Im sure its set to C. Are you saying your 2352P can be set to 66.4C

Macca


----------



## JotaPerro (20/1/14)

My 2352 also shows 1 decimal place, but with the same settings on the 2352P, it doesn't show.


----------



## Parks (20/1/14)

macca05 said:


> Thanks everyone,
> I have been just rounding it to the nearest whole number, but as the pid should do decimals its annoying.
> 
> QldKev, I already have dP =1 and my COOL is set but cant remember what too. Im sure its set to C. Are you saying your 2352P can be set to 66.4C
> ...


I think COOL was 21 or something meaning Celcius and in Cool mode - you know, for usability h34r:


----------



## macca05 (21/1/14)

JotaPerro said:


> My 2352 also shows 1 decimal place, but with the same settings on the 2352P, it doesn't show.


That is exactly what i mean. I might sign up to the auberin forum and post the problem there. I have a feeling the 2352p does not work in decimals

Macca


----------



## QldKev (21/1/14)

My Auber 2352P does show decimals.


----------



## Parks (21/1/14)

He wants to set his mash temp to 66.4 - not talking about the display precision, the set precision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QldKev (21/1/14)

Parks said:


> He wants to set his mash temp to 66.4 - not talking about the display precision, the set precision. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh, now that explains it. Mine also only allows to a whole number in the settings screen.


----------



## macca05 (21/1/14)

Yeh that's correct. Was trying to find out if I could set with a decimal.
Not that big a deal as it seems that's how everyone's is. 
Cheers everyone


----------



## Camo6 (2/6/14)

To avoid starting a new thread I thought I'd post here.
I'm playing about with a 2352 and a 2352p. I have set cool=2 and dp=1 and sn=21 on both but I've found that the PV of the 2352 reads ambient 13.4 whereas the PV of the 2352p reads 134. It seems the decimal point of the 2352p is missing. Looking at Qldkevs pic it seems this isn't normal. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## macca05 (3/6/14)

The only thing I can think of is the dp did not set to 1. Try setting it again and if that doesnt work the decimal could be faulty. My 2352p flickers when I first power up and can last for a good min before it stops. Auberins said t return it but I couldnt be bothered as it still works fine.


----------



## Camo6 (3/6/14)

Cheers. I think the displays faulty and got a quick email back so will reply tonight.


----------

